# Someone Please Disprove This



## dc240nt (Sep 20, 2006)

Who is buying Gun Manufacturers?
SOMETHING YOU MAY NOT KNOW THAT IS HAPPENING

For the last several years a company called The Freedom Group has been buying up gun and ammunition manufacturers. Some of the companies are Bushmaster, Marlin, Remington, DPMS, Dakota Arms and H&R. Some people worry that this Freedom Group is going to control most of the firearms companies in the United States. If you control the manufacturers, you can decide to stop selling to civilians. What a perfect way to control guns.

Now if you do some digging you will see that The Freedom Group is owned by a company called Cerberus Capital Management.

Guess who controls Cerberus - GEORGE SOROS One of the most evil men on this planet who wants to restrict or ban all civilian guns.

Please pass this on to all your freedom loving friends. This needs to come out. Why have we not heard about this in the "mainstream" media? I would think this would be BIG news.

Soros also owns Progressive Insurance.

If you don't know who George Soros is you need to do some research. He backed Obama with millions of dollars and Obama is a puppet on a string controlled by Soros.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

With more guns in our country than citizens, I am not worried. However, I do see your point.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I sure hope that is wrong, but it deserves attention.

At least four moulds and 500 pounds of lead guys.  And primers and powder to throw all that lead downrange.  
Unless your under 50 years old then tripple all those figures. I always figure no one will hear my bow go off.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Would create many new companies that would fill the void,not to mention how sweet it would be for custom makers.There is no shortage of arms producers in the world.


----------



## shaug (Mar 28, 2011)

http://www.nraila.org/Legislation/Feder ... 136&issue=

Internet Rumors About Cerberus, Freedom Group Are Patently False

Friday, October 14, 2011

Recently, an old rumor regarding Cerberus--the private equity firm that owns Freedom group, a holding company that in turn owns a number of firearms manufacturers, including Remington, Marlin, Bushmaster, and DPMS--was in some way tied to George Soros.

This rumor is completely false and baseless.

NRA has had contact with officials from Cerberus and Freedom Group for some time. The owners and investors involved are strong supporters of the Second Amendment and are avid hunters and shooters.

In reality, at no time has George Soros ever been a part of the ownership group of Freedom Group or Cerberus, and as a privately traded corporation, there is no possibility that he will be in the future.

This unsubstantiated rumor has caused a great deal of unnecessary concern for gun owners. NRA-ILA urges our members to take great care before repeating baseless rumors found on the Internet.


----------

